# Some personal projects



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

These are some pieces that are in my house.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Impressive, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

You do some mighty fine work...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I especially like the curved front cabinet with the dark top and lighter doors. Wonderful look.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like them all, wish I could do that nice of work, Great jobs,
Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Really nice.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice! I especially like the Phantom chest. Are all these pieces veneered or are some built of solid woods? I recognize some of the woods but it would be nice if you told us the main woods in each photo.

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very impressive work ,thanks for sharing


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

these are mostly veneered with a few hardwood accents.
Dresser is block mottled makore with English sycamore inlay and top.
The bed is block mottled anigre with walnut, anigre and cocbolo inlay in the headboard and Bubinga and walnut on the frame.
The curved front cabinet is block mottled anigre with macassar ebony top and walnut legs.
The first bookcase is etimoe with Mappa burl inlays.
The second bookcase is block mottled anigre with pomele Sapele shelves and top.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well your are a master veneerer . I would never be able to build such beautiful furniture


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, David. Great work.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

All of those pieces can truly be classed as "fine furniture" but, in my humble opinion do NOT require any "enhancements".


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Beautiful work, David.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Seems you've acquired some serious skills in the past 34 years. I just had to read your profile so I wouldn't feel so bad. Thankfully it didn't say anything like " just started in this hobby because I got bored". That's one serious shop you have access to, should we all be that lucky......

In case you missed it because of the drool, beautiful work!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I like them all. Looks like you have mastered a lot of woodworking skills. Looks like you like using veneers and looking at your project you know how to use them well.


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

I do enjoy doing veneer work as it allows me to use woods I couldn't otherwise use. But I do have tons of pictures of nonveneer projects as well.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

David Bradford said:


> I do enjoy doing veneer work as it allows me to use woods I couldn't otherwise use. But I do have tons of pictures of nonveneer projects as well.


Love to see them all, David.


----------



## Inor (Aug 15, 2019)

Wow! Just wow! Nice work Sir!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Just lovely


----------

